# Besoin d’aide pour MacBook Air



## Doriancosta (28 Août 2017)

Bonjour,
Bon déjà pour ma défense je tien a dire que je suis nouveau dans le monde des mac.
Alors sa fait plusieurs jour que je cherche of moi même sans trouver la réponse, et c’est pour sa que je fait appel à vous. J’aimerais savoir comment je peut supprimer mes dossier photo d’iCloud drive sans que cela ne les efface de mon bureau mais aussi définitivement. En clair j’aimerais supprimer mes dossier photo de l’iCloud drive mais les garder sur le mac.
Merci d’avance.
Dorian 




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pouppinou (28 Août 2017)

1 - Tu sauvegardes (si c'est pas déjà fait) tes dossiers photos sur ton DD.
2 - Tu ouvres *Préférences Système > *_*iCloud*_* > *_*Photos-Options...*_ et là tu décoches "Photothèque iCloud"
3 - Ensuite tu vas dans *Préférences Système > iCloud > Gérer...* (le bouton se trouve en bas à droite de la fenêtre) et là apparait sur la gauche de la fenêtre tout ce qui est stocké et tu cliques sur ce que tu veux supprimer.


----------

